# RedHat Linux - Prompt



## Softkick (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Einstieg auf Tutorials.de beginnt gleich mit einer Frage:

Ich habe RedHat 9.0 auf meinem Rechner installiert. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meinen Prompt anpassen kann? zur Zeit sieht er so aus: [root@linux etc] 
ich hätte ihn gerne so:
Hostname: aktueller Pfad > 

wo kann ich das für alle User anpassen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juli 2003)

Das kommt auf deine Standard-Shell an, wenn du den Bourne-Again-Shell nutzt (bash), kannste das in der ~/.bashrc machen:

```
PS1='\h: \w\>'
```


----------



## Thomas Kuse (1. Juli 2003)

Du kannst das auch in '.profile' in deinem home-verzeichnis hineinschreiben!


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juli 2003)

Das dürfte wohl aufs selbe hinauskommen.


----------



## Softkick (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen, habe auf dem Internet einen interessanten Link dazu gefunden:


Customizing prompts 

laut dieses Artikels habe ich meinen bevorzugten Prompt eingestellt. Damit er für alle User gültig ist muss er in der /etc/bashrc eingtragen werden - und zwar so: 
export PS1="\[\e[31;1m\]\h: \[\e[0m\]\w >> ";


----------

